# Did I see the stork?



## HobbsFarm (Feb 7, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]I was outside earlier and I am almost sure that I saw a stork fly overhead and it was carrying a little baby donkey in it's blanket! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Anybody have some news to share?? Or better yet, PICTURES??




:



:



:



: [/SIZE]*

:new_multi: :risa8: :risa8: :new_multi: :risa8: :new_multi: :risa8: :new_multi:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Feb 7, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]I saw it too! i wonder where that stork was headed



: . it was flying west...hmmm[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]come on, where are the pictures??? :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 7, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I seen that stork flying over this morning, he was headed northwest. I do believe he was carring a baby. it kind of looked like BABY was wrapped in a PINK blankie! ..so where did he stop? pictures? Baby announcement? Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 7, 2007)

*Ok who is the lucky duck that has a new baby?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?! :aktion033: Can't wait to see pics!!!!!!!*


----------



## Denali (Feb 7, 2007)

I want to know!!!



: Please share, enquiring minds want to know!! :new_multi:

Vicki


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Feb 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: [SIZE=14pt]Fawn's a Mommy :aktion033: :aktion033: [/SIZE]

[/COLOR]

[SIZE=12pt]here is the first pic I took...she had her in a 2 hr window this morning...from feeding breakfast (she was COMPLETELY normal acting) and a few hours later this is what we found when we went to let her out of her stall... We are pretty sure it's a girl...when we put the iodine on there didn't look like there was plumbing on the belly



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Baby still has it's back legs in the sack...and was walking around like a mermaid.[/SIZE]








Here's another pic shortly after ...notice the blood is showing up terrible on the baby (it doesn't look that BAD)...I think it was because it was walking around with the sack on the back legs from drainage of the cord.

 








 








 


Mom and Baby are doing great... baby cleaned up very nice....Oh...I am soooo relieved everything went well. Placenta looks good...baby is nursing..with a BIG suking action...and Fawn is beautiful. LOL..her crotch looks the same as yesterday.

 


LOL...GEEZE...I LOVE YOU GUYS...NO ONE CAN KEEP A SECRET AROUND HERE 






: 

 

 

 


[SIZE=14pt]I'll post more later 



: [/SIZE]

 


[SIZE=14pt]Thanks!!! Nic 



: [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Feb 7, 2007)

*[SIZE=18pt][/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt]CONGRATS!!!!! :aktion033:



: :aktion033:



: :aktion033: What a beautiful baby! [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt][/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt]sorry, Shannon started it :bgrin [/SIZE]*


----------



## Denali (Feb 7, 2007)

:aktion033: GORGEOUS!!! WAHOOOOO!!! :aktion033:

And her name is?????? How about Ariel, after the mermaid!!! LOL

Vicki


----------



## GMAMINIS (Feb 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats, she is beautifull :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Marnie (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm so glad she has her baby and everything is ok and what a pretty little dumpling she is, big fat congratulations!


----------



## minimule (Feb 7, 2007)

Pretty baby!!! Congrats! I want one....... :new_multi:


----------



## FoRebel (Feb 7, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!! What a wonderful, beautiful little baby you have there!!!



: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 7, 2007)

*[SIZE=18pt]YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! :aktion033: [/SIZE]*


----------



## HobbsFarm (Feb 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]



: Oh I'm in LOVE!



: Teri, she is so precious. I am so happy that everything was easy for Fawn and they are both doing fine tonight. :aktion033: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]



: Sorry I just couldn't help myself Teri. Just trying to peak some curiosity around here...LOL![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Thanks tattletale Nikki!



: :new_rofl: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Give my love to Fawn and baby... Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## tifflunn (Feb 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!



: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Chico (Feb 7, 2007)

Congrads Teri.



Cute!

chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 7, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]You know Teri, that stork was really suppose to be dropping the baby donkey wrapped in the pink blankie off at my house when he flew over Wisconsin. :bgrin



: What a cutie,



:



: CONGRATULATIONS! What are you going to name her? Give her a big hug from me. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG she is BEAUTIFUL! Congrats to you!

Can't wait to see her? dried off.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Feb 8, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Teri,



: don't you have something else to tell us about the new baby? come on where are you? o.k. it was me this time not you Shannon...



: hehehe...Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## lilfoot (Feb 8, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]This is the most hilarious forum ever! :new_rofl: [/SIZE]

You guys are toooo funny....got me back to posting.

:488: CONGRATULATIONS & Welcome to the forum family! :new_multi:

Please more pics!!!! I"m in



: love



:

Sandy


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 8, 2007)

GEEZ!! ONE evening i miss getting on the forum and I MISS A BABY?!?!?!?!?!?

ok everyone is saying "she" and "pink blanket" but from what i read they didn't see plumbing but aren't sure? MY foolproof test is, lift that tail




: i just love to see that upside down exclamation point :aktion033: first thing i did when i got my hands on our little Eve



:

well congratulations and i would have to agree if it's a girl, Ariel would be perfect seeing as how she started life as a merdonkey LOL


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 9, 2007)

"CONGRATULATIONS!!" JumpinJackFarm on that adorable baby!!



: Gosh, a person can NOT take a break from this forum and that is when something exciting happens. :aktion033:

She is so precious - someone on here did say the stork was carrying a pink blanket!!



:


----------

